# Skill Assessment for business development executive working in an IT company



## Deep96609 (Oct 13, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

I am new to this forum..please help me with a query.

I have done Btech in computer science and engineering (CSE) and currently working as a Business development executive in an IT company.am I eligible for skill Assessment or it require programming and development related experience only to be eligible?

/As there are few subjects related to business in CSE 


If anyone can help ,please suggest.


----------

